# credit check / report



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

For a prospective employer, I need to get an official certificate confirming that I do not have outstanding unpaid debts in Spain. Does anyone know how I can go about getting this (or what such a report is called in Spanish)?

Thanks
Mike


----------

